# Hallo, I'm new!



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm new here, I joined because I'm a first-time cat owner; and it'll be nice to have a forum where I can get advice and read about other people's experiences!

Chat soon


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Silver Deer! Is that your kitty in your avatar? He/she is gorgeous!

You'll love it here!

Welcome!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Heather! Yep, that's my kitty in my avatar, her name's Milly! Your cats are really handsome too


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Beautiful kitty! more pictures, please


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh why hello  and welcome to the forum. Milly is certainly a beauty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's great to have you with us, Silver Deer!  Welcome!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome  I'll post more pics of Milly in the Meet My Kitty section in a min!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Milly is a beauty! Welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Milly is too cute!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and Milly. I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Milly is a cutie! Welcome!


----------

